
Ask HN: What are things I can learn within 1 hour that will make me a better SE? - bpatel576
I&#x27;m a self taught developer that has been working in the industry for a couple years now. I was pursing a part time master in CS but decided to take time off from the program due to the time commitment. I have about a solid hour each day that I want to allocate to learning new things that will make me a better developer. What should I learn? Also how can I break down larger concepts into chunks so I can digest them an hour a day.
======
oblib
> What should I learn? Also how can I break down larger concepts into chunks
> so I can digest them an hour a day.

I'll offer you pick a project you want to work on and learn on a "need to
know" basis to create it. This approach make learning a lot more fun and
productive.

------
edent
Empathy.

Spend an hour a day browsing the Web or using apps as though you were blind.
Or Deaf. Or have poor motor control.

It will make you a better, more compassionate developer.

